# Water, how much, and when.



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

how much water should you drink and when?

Iam 6ft4 and 19 odd stone i wouldnt say pure fat more stocky. But ive always struggled with knowing how much water to drink. I know it's ment to be over 2l a day but is that a myth?


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

8 glasses (two litres) is the recommended amount for the average adult, but since you are tall and probably quite sturdy you could probably add a glass or two into the equation, 

and add more also if you work in hot temperatures and or outside

Check the colour of your pee with you go to the toilet, anything other than clear or very slightly yellow (think weak applejuice) then you should have a glass

Don't be tempted to drink loads and loads more than recommended though, this can also be detrimental to your health


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Use this calculation; bodyweight in KG x 35ml = your amount

I'm 85 KG therefore require 2,975 ml, I take a 750ml Evian bottle (other manufacturers available  ) to work and drink 4 of them.

Hope that helps


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

We have these charts above the urinals at my work and they are a handy guide


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

onnyuk said:


> View attachment 24977
> 
> 
> We have these charts above the urinals at my work and they are a handy guide


Do you have to pee up to the line? :lol::lol:

More hydrated you are the further you can reach??


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I seem to be constantly dehydrated just now, I would regularly be the second darkest colour verging on the darkest at times.

I'm not sure if the ongoing diet is effecting how the body uses water? I usually drink 4+ pints per day at work then another one or two at home.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Bero said:


> I seem to be constantly dehydrated just now, I would regularly be the second darkest colour verging on the darkest at times.
> 
> I'm not sure if the ongoing diet is effecting how the body uses water? I usually drink 4+ pints per day at work then another one or two at home.


That is a strange one...

Do you eat plently of veg?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

jonnystuartuk said:


> That is a strange one...
> 
> Do you eat plently of veg?


I do eat a lot of fruit....no so much Veg tho.


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Go see your doctor, he'll take a sample of your pee and let you know what the crack is, if you are drinking that much yet it's still dark there could be other issues, do you take any vitamin supplements? They can alter the colour of your urine, like I say go see your doctor, better to be safe than sorry


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

I get through 2l of water a day, but then I do alot of excersize, so probably another litre during working out.


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

It matters what you eat and how much of it.
But the calculation Johnnystuartuk gives is pretty similair to the one i've always been told to use.

However, eating stuff like meat uses a lot of fluids to digest. So the stuff you eat, and the amount of it has effect on the amount of fluid being used by your body.
I try to drink about 3 liter a day, but to be honest I find a bit difficult. Geuss i'm filled up quite quickly 

Also, when you work out you'll have to drink more. Just like in hot weather.
But I geuss that when you use the calculation by johnnystuartuk, you should be on the right track.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

I didnt think there was actually any scientific reasoning behind the 2 litres a day? but i could be wrong.

I tend to drink getting on for 3 litres a day, but I sweat a lot especially when im at the gym or on my bike :thumb: The urine colour tests pretty useful though and would seem to show I'm hydrated  :lol:


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Bero said:


> I do eat a lot of fruit....no so much Veg tho.


Veg has plenty of vitamins in it and dark urine could be down to a lack of vitamins.

Calculate your water with the calculation I posted earlier. 6 pints is 3409ml so i'm 85KG and need 3900ml (ish), you may want to up it.

If you drink a lot of coffee or coke that could affect it too.

Please don't take this as concrete as i'm no expert it's just my thinking.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

water intake is very simple to me...

drink when I want a drink.

Don't buy into the hype of you NEED xxxx per day...it's a very recent fad 

more people dying today because of taking in too much water than not enough...

Everyone is different, and has a different risk to both dehydration and hyponatremia... a "one equation fit's all" is just wrong, and could be dangerous.

:thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> water intake is very simple to me...
> 
> drink when I want a drink.
> 
> ...


Here he is... :lol::lol:

I slightly agree with you here, what I would say is that the urine test is great, if it's dark drink more if it's light you are on the right track :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

jonnystuartuk said:


> Here he is... :lol::lol:




I seem to be missing a lot of jokes on here today....

I agree about the urine colour... 

:thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you all for the info...i reck i need to drink more water as iam classed as de hydrated according to the chart.

I remember seeing them charts in the bogs when on a shut down on a tri gas power station as the heat the turbines and boilers would kick out was unreal.


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

I work at a waste to energy plant and in the boilerhouse the temps at level 6 can reach 55-60 degrees ambient, some days when we're working up there you are constantly dripping with sweat and i've seen days when I've had 8 to 10 500ml bottles just whilst working and more on breaks and at home, so as has been said, you do what you feel suits the situation, and watch your pee colour


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

lol, I have to drink around 4-5 litres of liquid a day to keep my urine in the hydrated area :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

just to update. Ive started drinking more water and completely cut out tea and coffee. This is the 4th day now and i have to say so far it has made a massive improvement to how i feel. Ive been drinking enough water to keep my pee clear and so havn't really got an amount of water iam drinking but its deff 80% more than before. I feel better when i wake up in the morning, iam not groggy in at all, the second day i had a headache which is rare for me so i can only assume i was either sugar or caffine starved. But no headaches since. I feel i can concentrate allot more and iam not as tired. i had bags under my eyes which have reduced and i just feel overall a better person for it. It's has also got me motorvated to eat healthy again so ive also cut out sugar foods, and junk food and also snacks.

If anyone is finding it hard to re kindle there diet or have lost their way then just change this one little thing in your life and drink nothing else but water and it should make you feel better


I recommend it to anyone.

Does anyone no the science behind it all in terms of why iam not groggy in the morning or as tired after a hard day at work?


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> just to update. Ive started drinking more water and completely cut out tea and coffee. This is the 4th day now and i have to say so far it has made a massive improvement to how i feel. Ive been drinking enough water to keep my pee clear and so havn't really got an amount of water iam drinking but its deff 80% more than before. I feel better when i wake up in the morning, iam not groggy in at all, the second day i had a headache which is rare for me so i can only assume i was either sugar or caffine starved. But no headaches since. I feel i can concentrate allot more and iam not as tired. i had bags under my eyes which have reduced and i just feel overall a better person for it. It's has also got me motorvated to eat healthy again so ive also cut out sugar foods, and junk food and also snacks.
> 
> If anyone is finding it hard to re kindle there diet or have lost their way then just change this one little thing in your life and drink nothing else but water and it should make you feel better
> 
> ...


Glad it's going well for you, when I started with the water it made me feel so much better.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

another update if anyone is interested. Stuck with the water upto a month now, not one cuppa or beer and i have noticed more energy, no groggy feeling in the morning, clear throat all the time and a loss of weight although i don't no how much. And the best thing is i don't really miss the beer or the cuppa's.. Not that i drink alcohol much these days anyway.

With me working and been up n down ladders and doing the odd bit of contracting i find i need to keep a constant supply of water, Ive been having about 5 litres a day and always made sure my pee is clear which it has been.

Well recommended if anyone wants to have a clear out and a head start on a diet.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I dont go by any rule. I drink as much as I can, when I want. I dont keep track of it, and will drink more if my **** is dark or smelly. 

It's that simple.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Grommit said:


> I dont go by any rule. I drink as much as I can, when I want. I dont keep track of it, and will drink more if my **** is dark or smelly.
> 
> It's that simple.


That's what i've been doing and it works out roughly 5 litres a day sometimes more depending on the day or work. Just been keeping my pee clear.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wow... 5 litres is a lot...

How often you going to the toilet... every 5 minutes! :lol: 

:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

On average I go 10-15 times a day :doublesho


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

F**k that, I have a job! 



:lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I sit right opposite a toilet at work, at home my bedroom is next to the toilet and I always scope out the toilets when I go somewhere new.

I've also got strategically hidden emergency pi$$ bottles around and about. :doublesho


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

If you have trouble peeing all the tone through drinking a lot, add a pinch of Himalayan Salt to your bottle - http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=4424&prodid=5209


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Matt. said:


> If you have trouble peeing all the tone through drinking a lot, add a pinch of Himalayan Salt to your bottle - http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=4424&prodid=5209


I've tried that stuff, it's lethal in a nice way - it makes me wanna drink more water


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Tips said:


> I sit right opposite a toilet at work, at home my bedroom is next to the toilet and I always scope out the toilets when I go somewhere new.
> 
> I've also got strategically hidden emergency pi$$ bottles around and about. :doublesho


Tips the Toilet Trained!

:thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> wow... 5 litres is a lot...
> 
> How often you going to the toilet... every 5 minutes! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


not sure how much i go id say about 7 to 10 times a day. most of the time iam sweating because iam working my ass off and so i lose water through that. so its prob about right.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Did it work Tips?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Did it work Tips?


In a strange kind of way it did slow down my toilet visits, but it made my mouth feel even drier and I drank more water to compensate. :wall:

Food tasted better though :thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Right so another update.

Been drinking water now for a while (over 2 months) and still not fussed about tea or coffee. I even turned down beer and wine at a recent wedding i went to and stuck to tap water and i wasn't craving or getting any funny looks (they where prob too pissed to notice lol)

Cut out all sugar foods and snacks and stuck to healthy eating and counted calories, ive also cut down my meal size. Ive had two deserts for special occasions and thats it. My mrs even tries to tempt me to eat choc bars but nope iam too in the zone for that.

So in the two months ive lost exactly 2 stone in weight, and its still coming off. To the point where my work belt i use to carry my tools which doesn't stretch is now needing to be adjusted to a smaller size  

My clicky knees which where once loud and painfull have eased off by about 90%, and i feel physically lighter, walking up ladders and stairs isn't as hard work anymore.

next aim is to get out on my mountain bike a few nights a week.

edit: it is actually less time than that as iam sure i started drinking water about a week before i started this thread. its been 6 weeks or so.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

My output is sometimes one shade darker than that chart, I love water, ^ that weight thing is fantastic and the bike may help those joints.

John Tht.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

what a load of bs so now we need a calculation.... a CALCULATION to tell ourselves how much water to drink a day.... christ

you drink when your thirsty.. THE END!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Lol chill. 

Thirst is actually one of the big signs of dehydration so its not ad simple as drink when your thirsty. But if it works for you then great. I actually like to drink water now n don't miss tea coffee or alcohol. Thanks for your pointless contribution to this thread well done lol


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Lol chill.
> 
> Thirst is actually one of the big signs of dehydration so its not ad simple as drink when your thirsty. But if it works for you then great. I actually like to drink water now n don't miss tea coffee or alcohol. Thanks for your pointless contribution to this thread well done lol


but what does every other animal on the planet do??? it drinks when its thirsty!! u not remotely dehydrated when ur thirsty its your bodies way of saying any longer and i will eventually become dehydrated...

you've just believed everything the major drinks manufacturers have told you just to get you to buy more

you dont go forcing water down a dogs throat or any other animals, so y do it to yourself?


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Just to make trouble :thumb: 

I agree that being thirsty is the first signs of dehydration. 

Its the way you interpret that sentence that makes the difference as to me you both made very similar statements. One has said thirst is the first signs of dehydration and the other one has said thirst is telling the body that if you dont drink you will become dehydrated. Very similar to me.

I think you can take most government recommendation and double if not triple the amount they suggest. I drink 5+ litres per day and I feel so much better for it. Yes the first 2 weeks were hell as your in the loo every 2 mins but your body adapts.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

avit88 said:


> but what does every other animal on the planet do??? it drinks when its thirsty!! u not remotely dehydrated when ur thirsty its your bodies way of saying any longer and i will eventually become dehydrated...
> 
> you've just believed everything the major drinks manufacturers have told you just to get you to buy more
> 
> you dont go forcing water down a dogs throat or any other animals, so y do it to yourself?


Not got a problem with your view bud just the way you came across was a bit blunt and rude. Debate is a wonderfull thing but lets keep calm lol.

And i don't listen to drinks manufactures as all i drink is tap water nothing else.

I find that i drink 5+ litres a day on average and more if iam working my ass off. I feel great full of energy and i would recommend to anyone.

and just to add. A dog would drink as much as possible to cool down if its body had been stressed. Pretty much like us


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Bod42 said:


> Just to make trouble :thumb:
> 
> I agree that being thirsty is the first signs of dehydration.
> 
> ...


I do EXACTLY the same thing with alcohol and it works for me! :thumb: :lol:

Animals (humans included) are remarkably adaptive, you will function acceptably on a Vegan diet, McDonlads diet or pretty much anything, same goes for water you can drink anything from nearly nothing through to 5ltr per day. We have been told to drink more for many years, but look at marathon runners, MANY times more people have died from drinking too much water than have from dehydration! This is the reason humans have populated so much of the earth and not died out if a crop has failed or water more lacking than usual.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

righto another update. Still on the water although i did have a G&T on pugiain's birthday at the pub the other day, so the first alcoholic drink for months and only the 1 as i was driving so tap water after that. Still on water and watching what i eat. So after a weigh in on tuesday i am now at 17st 5 pounds from 20 stone 1 pound in a space of about 3 months. Well chuffed and i can tell the difference. My jeans are now to baggy and the clothes i couldn't wear due to the weight gain i can now wear.
Feel more confident and just generally in a better mood. 

The plan for the future is to keep up with the water only. Watch what i eat, cut out the snacks, no choc unless a special occasion. pretty much what i've been doing all along since changing to a healthy life style (I don't do diets)

My goal is 16 stone 7, For my height and build i dont want to lose too much weight. Then once i've reached that goal it's then gym time to get back onto the weight training and cardio over winter.

I hope this is inspiration to anyone else who wants to change there life for the better.

Ill add some before and after photos once my goal is reached. Even in recent photos i cant beleive how much i have changed. Stay tuned


----------



## leisure (Sep 20, 2012)

No doubt water has countless benefits.8 glasses (two litres) is the recommended amount for the average adult, but since you are tall and probably quite sturdy you could probably add a glass or two into the equation,


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Right another update.
,


----------

